# new to walleye in Ontario



## xiphias gladius (Apr 6, 2008)

I have never caught a walleye before. I am going to Bob's lake in Ontario Canada that is said to have great lake trout and walleye. I have a kayak and a 15 foot Edgewater skiff at my disposal and loads of fishing gear. Could anyone help me buy reliable basic walleye gear. I will not have a down rigger. If possible I would like to know how to catch walleye from the shore. I have a week in a said to be walleye paradise. Any help with gear and tactics would be greatly appreciated. NJ


----------

